# only a week left...



## schmidty99 (Apr 7, 2010)

Does any one have any thoughts on how to best utilize the final week prepping for the exam? I'm thinking:

1. Get exam notes in order.

2. Study any topics that could use some extra attention

3. ?????

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 7, 2010)

See this thread:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=11895&amp;hl=


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

schmidty99 said:


> 3. ?????


4. PROFIT!


----------



## schmidty99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think I can profit until after I pass the test. Which will be no easy task based on how things are going....


----------



## nuclear bus (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm trying my best to stay motivated!

It seems like I've been preparing for this forever now, and I've just about had it. I've done all the problems I'm going to do over and over and over again. I think at this point I'm just reviewing what I have to make sure I am staying familiar with my reference material. I think everything I'll need to look up is in the books I have, just a matter of finding the information in a crunch! Also trying to remind myself continuously to ANSWER THE QUESTION THEY ASK. They like to give extra irrelevant information, and all of the answers they give can be worked out in some possible way. Not sure if you need to divide by sqrt 3? Rest assured they'll have both solutions as possible answer choices. Not sure if it's + or - 10% on an answer? Again, they'll have both. Make sure you don't get an answer and automatically think you're correct just because it's one of the choices 

Good luck and let's all keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2010)

nuclear bus said:


> I'm trying my best to stay motivated!
> It seems like I've been preparing for this forever now, and I've just about had it. I've done all the problems I'm going to do over and over and over again. I think at this point I'm just reviewing what I have to make sure I am staying familiar with my reference material. I think everything I'll need to look up is in the books I have, just a matter of finding the information in a crunch! Also trying to remind myself continuously to ANSWER THE QUESTION THEY ASK. They like to give extra irrelevant information, and all of the answers they give can be worked out in some possible way. Not sure if you need to divide by sqrt 3? Rest assured they'll have both solutions as possible answer choices. Not sure if it's + or - 10% on an answer? Again, they'll have both. Make sure you don't get an answer and automatically think you're correct just because it's one of the choices
> 
> Good luck and let's all keep our fingers crossed!


Some good things to keep in mind nuclear bus. Just have to focus on the fundamentals and understand how to attack the problem at hand. Indeed they try to put all the "wrong" answers as choices as they can. You have to know and understand the main concepts or where to find them in your references.


----------

